
Surprise Fusion Garage is TabCo, announces Grid 10 tablet, Grid 4 smartphone  - dwynings
http://venturebeat.com/2011/08/15/tabco-fusion-garage-grid10/
======
noonespecial
_It’ll cost $499 for the Wi-Fi only version, and $599 for built-in 3G._

Even if they hadn't completely ruined their credibility with the crunchpad
fiasco, I'm still amazed by the meetoo's that end up costing as much as an
iPad.

To have a tablet that competes with iPad it has to either be very much better
or very much cheaper. If you do neither, you're screwed even if you're not
“Chandra” Rathakrishnan. Double so if you are.

